# Starcraft OSX



## MacNEO (Jun 27, 2003)

I have 10.2 it didn't come with 9. Can I install Starcaft some other way? From past posts here it looks like no. Is that still the case?


----------



## Mat (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm quite sure the only way to install it is through OS 9.  

Blizzard has a patch so you can play it in OS X but there doesn't seem to be an OS X installer.

Bad luck.  You may be able to install it on someone's mac in OS 9 then burn the installed files, copy them to your OS X machine then download the OS X patch.  It is a long shot, and probably unlikey to work, but worth a try.

Mat


----------



## MacNEO (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, that is what I expected to hear. I really love Starcraft, I may have to try your idea.


----------



## sfuller (Jun 28, 2003)

Blizzard has an updated installer on their support site that will let you install from within classic under OS X. The installer on the CD will die under classic in OS X. Then there's the patch to allow you to play it natively under OS X.

I installed and have played it on my 17" Powerbook with 10.2.6 w/o any problems.


----------



## MacNEO (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sfuller _
> *Blizzard has an updated installer on their support site that will let you install from within classic under OS X. The installer on the CD will die under classic in OS X. Then there's the patch to allow you to play it natively under OS X.
> 
> I installed and have played it on my 17" Powerbook with 10.2.6 w/o any problems. *



I'm not sure what the deal is, I'm fairly new to OSX, but OS9 doesn't open for me. I know I don't have os9 installed, but I am assuming you mean os9 shell? If that is the case that is working for me either. I did a custom install of my OSX and I don't know if that has something to do with it... regardless, I went to work and installed Starcraft on a machine with os9 and then burned a CD of that folder, brought it home and it works perfectly with the OSX updates!


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MacNEO _
> *... regardless, I went to work and installed Starcraft on a machine with os9 and then burned a CD of that folder, brought it home and it works perfectly with the OSX updates! *



Thats what I did too, and I got the same results


----------

